# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  WBTB - 7 Minutes to REM

## IAmCoder

I recorded REM within 7 minutes of going back to bed.

Just a friendly reminder to give WBTB a try again some time soon.

----------


## IAmCoder

Yeah, I forgot the headband on the bedpost when I fell asleep and then only put it on after a few hours of sleep.

----------


## wana

wbtb after how much time ?

----------


## IAmCoder

Roughly 04h30.

----------


## StaySharp

7 minutes? That's pretty cool. I'll plan on trying to WILD as soon as I come back home anyway.
But wouldn't this thread fit better into the lucid aids/WILD section?

----------


## Ev

What I'mCoder posted seems to correlate with what I'm seeing in my own research. The trick is that you need to know when your REM period would begin, otherwise you are SOL, because REM events appear to be periodic with a period of 120-140 minutes

----------

